# Грыжа диска L5-S1



## Ar Sen (13 Июл 2015)

выложил снимки, надеюсь они сойдут. Помоги пожалуйста советом, плохо да все???


----------



## La murr (13 Июл 2015)

*Ar Sen*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Что Вас беспокоит? 

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Ar Sen (13 Июл 2015)

Беспокоит боль в тазу(больше в правом) иногда в левом, боли чередуются когда как. Началось это года 3 назад, появилась острая боль в правой ноге, не мог наступить на нее, потом она минут через 5-7 прошла. Всего было 3 случая такой резкой боли за 3 года, обычно боль ноющая когда сижу и приходится встать или ночью сплю просыпаюсь из за нее, но днем ее не бывает, когда расхожусь, но при резких движениях опять скованность и боль появляются. Поясница за это время не давала о себе знать. Врачи ставили диагноза Коксартроз тазобедренного сустава, болезнь Бехтерева, ревматический артрит. Собственно поступил в больницу на определение диагноза в ревматологическое отделение, там и выявили грыжу. В данный момент уже начала поясница беспокоить, может это самовнушение, не знаю как быть. Подскажите пожалуйста, может кто больницу посоветует хорошую для лечения или к кому можно обратиться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2015)

Что в анализах? МРТ крестцово-подвздошных суставов? МРТ тазобедренных суставов? ЭНМГ?


----------



## Ar Sen (13 Июл 2015)

вот выписка. делали рентген таза, нормально все.


----------



## La murr (13 Июл 2015)

Ar Sen написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, может кто больницу посоветует хорошую для лечения или к кому можно обратиться.


 *Ar Sen*, для того, чтобы что-то Вам рекомендовать, нужно как минимум знать Ваш регион проживания.


----------



## Ar Sen (13 Июл 2015)

ЯНАО


----------

